# best 3.5mm extension cord?



## carmatic

hi guys, the audio setup in my home requires around 6 meters of 3.5mm male-female cable... i used to have a pretty high end cable running the length, but it got cut under a door... ive looked on the internet and all they seem to be selling are cheapo molded extension cables, but i would like something just a little bit better... anyone know where to buy something like that?


----------



## uraflit

are you sure the "better premium" cables actually improve audio?

 anyways, i just use monoprice.com or, try bluejeans cables


----------



## BIG POPPA

X2 blue jeans


----------



## carmatic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *uraflit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_are you sure the "better premium" cables actually improve audio?
_

 

one thing im really looking forward to is having both channels equally loud when my headphones are plugged into the cable...something is just wrong with one of the cheap cables ive bought to replace my original one, the signal of the left channel gets reduced in the cable


----------



## jgonino

go with some cables from Bluejeanscable.com. They make an excellent product.


----------



## carmatic

do blue jeans actually make 3.5mm stuff?


----------



## BIG POPPA

Yup, the last cable I just picked up was a 4 ft mini to mini. it was under 30 bux if I remember right?


----------



## carmatic

i cant find anything like that on their site, the closest i found are rca red-white stereo cables


----------



## carmatic

anyone know where to get some of these blue jeans cabling shipped to the UK? i cant find any...


----------



## JML

Markertek offers custom service or stock cable, with Canare, Mogami, or Belden star quad cabling, and the 3.5 mm Canare/Calrad/Markertek connectors.


----------



## carmatic

markertek has a $100 minimum order for international orders International Orders from Markertek

 but i found this Canare Low-Profile Customizable 1/8" Headphone Extension Cable


----------



## fatman711

that isn't what he is looking for I don't think. That one is 1 a 1/4" to 1/8" cable.


----------



## carmatic

oh , dont worry... i am using a pair of akg k701's, and i am going to be hooking it up to my soundcard... i dont have any 1/4" equipment, yet the k701 is cabled with a 1/4" plug, so i need to use its 1/4" to 1/8" adaptor all the time
 but now this canare cable will be like an adaptor, and an extension cable at the same time

 ::edit:: by the way, 'he' is me


----------



## carmatic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sbulack* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Markertek sells stereo mini male-to-female extension cables using Canare Starquad microphone cable with Canare mini terminations pre-fabricated in a variety of colors and lengths. The starquad cable makes it highly resistive to local interference and physical damage. I own one and the sound is on par with BlueJeans cables, which I also own and use. If you look at the Markertek offerings, be sure to verify the terminations (male mini stereo, female mini stereo) as Markertek makes these extender cables in mono and stereo with a variety of termination combinations._

 

the cable i've bought is a mini starquad , and having a 1/4" female end means its direcly compatible with my akg k701, i wouldnt have to use the 1/4" to 1/8" converter that came with the headphones anymore


----------



## sbulack

Markertek sells stereo mini male-to-female extension cables using Canare Starquad microphone cable with Canare mini terminations pre-fabricated in a variety of colors and lengths. The starquad cable makes it highly resistive to local interference and physical damage. I own one and the sound is on par with BlueJeans cables, which I also own and use. If you look at the Markertek offerings, be sure to verify the terminations (male mini stereo, female mini stereo) as Markertek makes these extender cables in mono and stereo with a variety of termination combinations.


----------



## carmatic

yup i got the cable today... definitely the best cable i've ever owned!!
 one end



 and the other end



 the male end goes into the sound card with a sharp snap, and the female end is very secure... this cable just oozes with quality!


----------



## aussiebuddha

sorry for reviving an old thread, but does anyone know a good place that sells better than the usual "chinese" cables, but not as fancy as the $25 ones?
  Monoprice and bluejeans are quite expensive to ship internationally.


----------



## RockinCannoisseur

Quote: 





jgonino said:


> go with some cables from Bluejeanscable.com. They make an excellent product.


 

 can you bend the blue jean cable thou?  i read it was  just like belden, which i have and sounds good but does not bend amd is dangerous to my input.


----------

